# Cigars Intl or Cigarbid.com Auction



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever won a bid on these sites and feel like it was a great deal? I buy my smokes at CI and have been very pleased but I was curious if anyone had success biding for them. I placed a bid on CI’s make me an offer last night. Any thoughts. Regards.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. I've used cbid and cigarmonster. I've been happy with both in respect to price and service.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Any techniques or advice you can share with me?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Use FreeFall. If not, research what your bidding on. People sometimes pay more on cbid then what they can pay for on some sites. Check out CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program for low averag and high price for items. Bid what you want and walk away. Dont get into bidding wars. Ship weekly. It'll save you $$$ on shipping.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Wich ever you get the better price should feel right to you. 

That is my online rule, Better price gets my money, unless it's my local B&M then i always check with them 1st if they don't have what i am looking for then i go online.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keep the shipping costs in mind. As Matt said, the weekly shipping option on Cbid helps, and you can usually find a free shipping code for CI.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Keep the shipping costs in mind. As Matt said, the weekly shipping option on Cbid helps, and you can usually find a free shipping code for CI.


Gregg beat me to it. :kicknuts: :smile:


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

I'm sure it doesn't need to be said, but it's far to easy to drop hundreds on nickle dime bids, one here one there adds up damn quick it's also way easy to end up with stuff you don't like because it was so cheap. Just sayin


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

CBiid was great so far.. Got 5 nub Studio Tabac Double Maduros for 19 shipped.. Would have been 40 easily at some of the B&M's around here with the taxes


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Bought from both, and both are great. I do believe cigarbid and ci are the same company. Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used both and only, and I mean only get stuff on cbid if it's cheaper than CI. That's with shipping included. Figure out what you wanna pay and set your max bid and forget about it. You also really need to have multiple items than one to make it worth the shipping on cbid. Just doin one item kills it for the "deal" factor. Almost everything I've won on cbid was for way lower than regular CI prices...

For example. Got a box of Nica Libres for $28. CI sells for $55 for that vitola and I made sure I had other stuff in my order (at cheaper prices too) and ended up with a box for less than 30 bones....It can be tricky but you need to know what you like and what everything costs elsewhere to make it worth it :wink:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Use FreeFall. If not, research what your bidding on. People sometimes pay more on cbid then what they can pay for on some sites. Check out CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program for low averag and high price for items. Bid what you want and walk away. Dont get into bidding wars. Ship weekly. It'll save you $$$ on shipping.


Didn't know about CHIMP. Thanks CHUMP!


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

What is the average cost of shipping with Cbid?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Depending on what you buy, box/bundle, 10 packs, 5 packs or singles, I believe shipping starts from 3.95 on up to 5.95 per first item won.

_Shipping Cost of Additional Units

Instead of paying individual shipping charges for each product, multiple items shipped to the same address won during the same shipping period (either DAILY or WEEKLY), only the greater of the shipping charges apply, plus an amount for each additional item:
Singles Category: $0.25
5-Packs Category: $0.50
Boxes Category: $1.00
Merchandise Category: $1.00
Samplers Category: $1.00
Free Fall Category: $1.00
All Others: $1.00_


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Didn't know about CHIMP. Thanks CHUMP!


You're welcome biatch! :lol:



The Counselor said:


> What is the average cost of shipping with Cbid?


For singles and 5ers, probably about $3 to $6 in average. Less with multiple items due to combined shipping.

Edit: Looks like Eric beat me to it with much more accurate info.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> Depending on what you buy, box/bundle, 10 packs, 5 packs or singles, I believe shipping starts from 3.95 on up to 5.95 per first item won.
> 
> _Shipping Cost of Additional Units
> 
> ...


Thanks I really appreciate the info. Regards.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Edit: Looks like Eric beat me to it with much more accurate info.


:bitchslap:

:smoke:


----------



## shadowman024 (Jun 20, 2012)

don't bid unless you want to max youre card out lol, i bought a box of lost city robusto for 232.00 also a box of vegas gold toro for 40, both well below msrp. Like others have said don't get into bidding wars weekly ship will save you money if you buy more than once a week. If you miss a deal don't worry usually its the same next week.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

shadowman024 said:


> don't bid unless you want to max youre card out lol, i bought a box of lost city robusto for 232.00 also a box of vegas gold toro for 40, both well below msrp. Like others have said don't get into bidding wars weekly ship will save you money if you buy more than once a week. If you miss a deal don't worry usually its the same next week.


What do you mean by weekly shipping?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

You can choose the option of having your order either shipped as soon as the auction has closed or weekly shipping that will hold all orders until the ship date. I believe it is every Thursday. Weekly shipping saves you money because everything is in one box verse singe orders.

My plan of attack for Cbid is when I have extra money I go to the site and place my maximun bid for all the cigars that I want. Keep a running total of all your bids so you don't go past your limit. Then I press the little red X on the upper right hand corner of my screen and do something else. I check the website again before the ship date to see if I was lucky enough to get what I wanted for my price. Most times I fail and someone out bid me but like it was mentioned before the same thing will be up for grabs again soon enough.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

V-ret said:


> You can choose the option of having your order either shipped as soon as the auction has closed or weekly shipping that will hold all orders until the ship date. I believe it is every Thursday. Weekly shipping saves you money because everything is in one box verse singe orders.


Ahh 10-4.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would go with Cbid. You can pick up name brand 5 packs for really cheap. I got 60 cigars today and a humi on cbid for like 130. Got La Reloba, Gurkha Legend, CI Legend Perdomo, a bunch of different 5 Vegas, Park ave, and 2 ashtrays.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I check CI and famous smoke against current prices on Cbid, if its worth it, I'll throw a bid. Its been pretty worth it lately, I've been nabbing some serious deals lately


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Nabbed me a 5-Pack: Carlos Torano Loyal Robusto off the quickbuy. I researched the price on CI and I beat it by $7.00. I believe shipping will be $3.95.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Last I checked CHIMP is no longer maintained - hasn't been since 2009.
this is the man! - Cbid Completed Auctions

I use this site in conjuction with cbid - saves a ton of time and pretty much tells you what anything is going to cost

cbid takes a lot of practice - I'm a low baller - I'll make 400 bids and get maybe 5 or 10, but the ones I get are great bargains
be sure to check all categories - singles, fivers, samplers, boxes, merchadise

EDIT - oh, by the way - there is no doubt in my mind that CI uses cbid as a clearing house - I mean they'll transfer a little of everything to fluff up the site - but no doubt a lot of it is stuff that is not moving or remnants of damaged boxes or buying errors they have made - don't get me wrong - just because they need to move it doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it - hell I love cbid!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

C-Bid, to quote Tony Horton, "I hate it, but I love it" I have gotten such great deals on there lately that I have spent probably twice as much money as I would have if I had just been buying from CI. But I've also gotten a lot more cigars. A box of Man O'Wars, Perdomo Habanos, and fivers of Undercrown, La Aurora, Ave Maria, and Humo Jaguar (have really been wanting to try these) all for less than $250. The exact same purchases at CI would have cost me $383. 

I still check CI for Daily Joe and Weekly Specials, but don't think I will be buying much from them unless the deals are awesome. Incidentally the La Aurora Special that CI is running right now is a really good deal, and I went ahead and bought in on it.

C-Bid is definitely the way to go. Like others have said, either do the free-fall or set a max bid and don't worry about it.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the price reference sites, good to know its out there.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

when I buy from Cbid I always have multiple windows up with CI, Famous, Cigar Monster and a few other sites. Just to make sure I am going with whoever has the best deal including shipping. You have to know when to let a bid go so you don't overpay. 
Lately Cigar Monster has been putting up some great deals that include free ups shipping so I have been picking up more there than at CI. My love affair with cbid is pretty much over since most of the time, its not as good a deal as other sites offer. Some jack hole always goes in there and overbids and messes it up for everyone else. 
Free fall is still ok and Quick Buys, but even then, its a savings of mere dollars compared to Cigar Monster. And if you get a free shipping item on cigar monster, it wins. It's all about how you play the sites against each other to find the best deals.


----------



## iilee (Jun 22, 2012)

That damn devil site is robbing all of us blind! All i wanted was a 30$ daily deal and i ended up playing some game at the end of the checkout and bought 2 more 10 packs! :lol:

Graycliff Profesionale Series PG (robusto) for 40
and
Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully 10pk for 30

hope those are good enough deals.


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

You should try out cigarsprintsale, it's addictive. You have to be able to sit and really pay attention tho. If I get on there with some time on my hands I usually end up buying more than I originally planned, lol.


----------



## iilee (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried out cigars intls cigar of the month club? It might be a cool idea to just wait for a few cigars every month instead of getting addicted to buying a bunch at once. Doesnt sound like its worth it at 4 sticks for 20 bucks a month, and you dont even know what youre getting.


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a friend who does it. I agree it doesn't seem like an amazing deal, but it's not expensive either. He really enjoys having cigars show up each month that he really has no idea what to expect. I think he's also the more expensive membership, 8 cigars for $30, which is a better deal. You will get several of the CI brands (Man o War, Diesel, etc), but also a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## CDH6661 (Jun 3, 2012)

My one and only experience with cbid was not good. I won three 5 packs, 2 of which were not even smokable, and the packing job was worthless. When i opened the box there was only protection on the bottom side but nothing on top! The two 5 packs that were unsmokable were dried out to the point that taking them out of the box caused the wrappers to crack. I tried to salvage them but had no luck with that. I figured it would be too late to try and send them back to get a refund since i tried to rehydrate them so I sent an email explaining what i received and their poor condition. I suggested that maybe they pack some sort of humidification element since they were coming across the country. To my dismay, i never received any sort of reply from them. After that experience i will never do business with cbid, ci, cigars.***, or any other website ran by the same company.

On a happier note, i recently completed two purchases from FSS websites and was astounded by the quickness in shipping and the quality/condition of their products. I won a 5 pack of Oliva MB3 dbl robustos from cigar auctioneer and bought a box of La Reloba Sumatra Toro Gordos from the "monster"... both were priced amazingly and worked out to be between $4-$5 a stick including shipping. They arrived on the same day in larger boxes that were 2-3 x the size of what they needed. When i opened the boxes, there was so much packing material i almost couldn't find my cigars. When i finally did find them, they were in perfect condition... about two days in my humidor to acclimate and stabilize, and they were ready to smoke. I will definitely have no hesitation on doing business with any FSS website from now on.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Why doesn't CI/Cbid do H. Upmann's? the vintage cameroon is quickly becoming a quick favorite (robusto as I find the toro to have too firm of a draw)


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

Any southeast michigan smokers around I'd thought I'd lend a suggestion...the JR on NW highway now gets A. Fuentes in 5 packs for a pretty good price. I was getting 858's for 25 a 5 pack and double chateau sun growns for around 30. If you check online it's right around what you'd get online including shipping


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

I wanted to try the nub robusto and won the bid for $17.00 a five pack on CI runs about $33.00


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I just picked up 10 Oliva Master Blends #3 for 27 bucks which was a steal


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Congratulations! This may be the first thread I've ever moved TO the General Cigar Discussion forum.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I buy specials from Cigars International often (they are great!).

I think Free Fall on Cbid is the BOMB if you can find something you like! It's phenomenal... With weekly shipping its amazing!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

meatcake said:


> when I buy from Cbid I always have multiple windows up with CI, Famous, Cigar Monster and a few other sites. Just to make sure I am going with whoever has the best deal including shipping. You have to know when to let a bid go so you don't overpay.


This is my strategy. It's the only way I know for sure whether the CBid price is a bargain. If I'm only saving a few bucks, why get into a bidding war when I can just buy outright and save myself the aggravation? I generally confine my CBid purchases to Free Fall and multiple lots (100 or more). Only on rare occasions do I bid on anything with only one or two lots available. The prices rise on those pretty quickly, to the point that you aren't saving much money in a lot of cases.


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

Love cigar bid, great smokes at very good price! Still prefer going to the B&M though.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

I loved cigarbid and cigarmonster.

I check it so much I can normally tell a good deal or not.

For example the 5 pk of Undercrowns are typically $10 cheaper on the monster but you have got to be quick on the trigger.

If you enjoy the Man O' War cigars then cigarbid is def the place to be.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Phil from Chicago said:


> I just picked up 10 Oliva Master Blends #3 for 27 bucks which was a steal


That's a ridiculous price...even a pretty good price for a 5-pack!


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Congratulations! This may be the first thread I've ever moved TO the General Cigar Discussion forum.


I've always been a trend setter. Lol. :dude:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

if you're going to start bidding on cbid or cigarauctioneer, check regular MSRP prices of cigars before placing bids....open multiple tabs on your browser and go to different cigar sites to check for things like sales...

it also helps to set a top bid price in your head and stick to it....you're trying to save money and that requires a little self-discipline

shipping weekly will also save you money....shipping prices can really eat into the savings you just earned from a low bid

good luck and happy hunting:thumb:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never seen anything on CigarAuctioneer worth bidding on because by the time I get the email saying "Liga Privada #9 starting at $1" they are already $10 over retail because some jackhole went crazy and had to have them. I have NEVER seen anything on CigarAuctioneer go for below retail, much less retail. CBid I still get good deals on. Picked up 5 pack of E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut churchills for $15, can't beat that considering they are $7 each at B&M.


----------



## mtnbkr028 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that everyone on here hates Thompson. When I first started several months ago, my first two orders were from there and had really no complaints. I have tried several other sites with much better success, but also came across Thompson's auctions. What are everyone's thoughts on that? I've some decent success with a few bids.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> if you're going to start bidding on cbid or cigarauctioneer, check regular MSRP prices of cigars before placing bids....open multiple tabs on your browser and go to different cigar sites to check for things like sales...
> 
> it also helps to set a top bid price in your head and stick to it....you're trying to save money and that requires a little self-discipline
> 
> ...


+1 excellent advice. never even think about bidding on something unless you know it's a good deal, and if using cbid use this site as a tool http://http://sloppymcnubble.com/cbid/index.php


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

t4zalews said:


> Why doesn't CI/Cbid do H. Upmann's? the vintage cameroon is quickly becoming a quick favorite (robusto as I find the toro to have too firm of a draw)


CigarAuctioneerr has H. Upmann's



meatcake said:


> I have never seen anything on CigarAuctioneer worth bidding on because by the time I get the email saying "Liga Privada #9 starting at $1" they are already $10 over retail because some jackhole went crazy and had to have them. I have NEVER seen anything on CigarAuctioneer go for below retail, much less retail. CBid I still get good deals on. Picked up 5 pack of E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut churchills for $15, can't beat that considering they are $7 each at B&M.


Depends on what you're looking for. As far as Liga Privadas, forget it, they go crazy bidding on them. I've seen LP-9's go for $18+/stick! However, I have made some very good deals there on boxes of Oliva Serie V, Oliva Master Blends III and some Padron X000 Series as well as various Xikar lighters. It's like any other auction, some slip by very cheap and some go overboard. On CigarAuctioneer, I like that you can see past and future auction items and the "Final Countdown" page listing the next 36 auctions ending. I wouldn't say it's any better than CBid, but it's worth checking out. Whatever you do, just don't bid against IBEW, LOL!!


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been having some fun with Cbid but like some here have mentioned it can get very addicting. I do my homework on different sites before I make a bid and even figure out how much each stick will run me. This way I know exactly how much I'm paying for each one. The one thing I'm finding out is to bid on multiple orders and save on shipping, though shipping hasn't been all that bad.


----------



## iilee (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats a double edged sword. I save on shipping but i tend to pile on more and more up until wed, and before you know it my orders over $400.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Duuude, I felt that the original topic of Cbid vs CI was pretty well covered and felt that I would have nothing to add to the conversation other then getting my post # up so I had every intention of staying out of this thread. Then you had to go and bring up Thompson... Ok full disclosure , yes in the past I have used Thompson, CI , Cbid, C.com, best cigar prices and several others. I have got great deal I was happy with from all these stoplight and am a member of the cigar dot com cigars of the month club as well. While I have had issues with the cigar of the month club the only company I have had serious issues with and would never use again is Thompson. 

While the first order ( and only order) I placed with Thompson was satisfying ( and no small order, it was atleast $500 total) my experience following was hell. I placed my one and only order online and was very happy at the time with my decision. This took a nasty turn a few days later when I was contacted via the phone number I had given inquiring about my satisfaction with my order( that I had yet to receive). At first I was stoked and impressed by what I perceived to be top notch customer service. I was brutally awakened to the fact that it was nothing more than a pushy cold call with no intent other than getting me to enter into their autoship program. At the time, I was flush with cash and was interested in the offer that was being laid on the table before me. It involved credits and discounts on future purchases if I would enroll in their autoship program involving my " favorite" brands it could be anywhere from monthly to every six months. As I stated, I was excited at the idea and engaged the "gentlemen" in conversation. I quickly rattled off a series of brands and sizes I would be interested in purchasing on a regular bases at a slightly reduced rate and was repeated asked to repronounce and spell out the brands as he did not know what I was talking about. These were not random, small micro produced " boutique" brands; rolled on the inner thighs of virgins, but fairly well known brands such as Drew Estate, Tatueja, Illisiones, I could go on as I rattled off close to ten brands and the "gentlemen" on the phone had no idea what I was talking about (huge red flag as I will not buy cigars from someone that is not a serious BOTL themselves, I mean that would be like going to a bar where all the bartenders were in middle school and could only open you a bottle of either Zima, or wine coolers and maybe, maybe jello shots). 

After a long ackward silence the "gentlemens" only rebuttal after " can you spell that brand again ummm no I am not familiar with that brand,... Can you spell that brand again,ummm no ... Can you spell that brand again ummm no" (really) was "ok what flavor profile do you like" ( I told him spice and earth) " ok, well I have a sampler that I think you would really like" As I stated above, I am very weary of sales reps that seem to not smoke themselves and commit an even greater sin of not knowing or understanding the industry. I said "no thanks I am good" ( at this point I had been on the phone with him for twenty + minutes and had been very and perhaps too easy going with this knucklehead that I figured was working hard to support his family off a meager commission and who I really was working hard with to find a common ground for purchases with since I am a true softy and a cigar slut). 

To my understanding and recollection, the two of us were unable to come up with a brand that I would be happy receiving any sort of autoship program deliveries for even though I wanted in my heart of hearts to help him out and I am a cheap cigar slut always looking for a deal, even a small discount to build my collection. So you can imagine , much to my surprise , when two weeks after the delivery of my initial order I received a sampler pack of fifteen cigars from a cigar brand I had never heard of. I was even more surprised to discover, I would be receiving more of these cigars on a regular bases due to a autoship program I had allegedly enrolled in.

As you can imagine, I was all fired up and ready to fight when I noticed that the cc that I had give was set to expire in a month and my big gushy heart thought it better to let some "working" man collect his commission and let bygones be bygones as I would not renew my cc. That is when the trouble began phone call after phone call for a solid week from numbers that I didn't know and therefore didnt answer. I finally got frusterated and fed up with the multiple daily phone calls and answered and discovered that they were coming from Thompson. The person on the line suprised me and made no mention of updating my cc and was dead set on selling me on this dang autoship program. I answered the phone time and time again and said I wad not interested ( no soft spot anymore). No matter how many times I said I was not interested and asked to be taken off of their call list, I received calls for over a year daily, then three times a week, twice a week and then finally tapering off to once a week and now down to none. 

I have dealt with nearly every major cigar company out there and Thompson is the only one I have had such a negative experience with I wouldn't recommend my worst enemy engage them in commerce. Seriously, if you have the time, Cbid is the way to go. It may take weeks or months but you will get a crazy deal. If you need a good deal in a shorter time frame then track all the major sites and compare and you will find to be offering a good deal on the brand you want. At this point, after ten plus years of purchasing the only company i would caution you from interacting with, no matter how good the deal is Thomson as you will overpay msrp in one way or another with them and most likely due to headache of phone calls but god only knows if they get ahold of your cc#. Sorry for the rant but you brought up Thompson ...

Just my experience and my 1 1/2cents

Good Times,
JohnnieSavage


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

mtnbkr028 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that everyone on here hates Thompson. When I first started several months ago, my first two orders were from there and had really no complaints. I have tried several other sites with much better success, but also came across Thompson's auctions. What are everyone's thoughts on that? I've some decent success with a few bids.


I've dealt with Thompsons a couple of times. The first experience was pretty bad as I had ordered a sampler and they replaced about half the cigars with house brands that were really awful. The calls started shortly afterward but after I told them to stop calling me they obliged. A few years later I noticed they had Oliva V torps when they could be found nowhere else on planet earth. I ordered a box and there were no issues with them. Received them in good condition and in a reasonable time.

While I don't exactly look to them first (or fourth, or fifth) when making online purchases, they seem to have cleaned up their act a bit. At least they did in my experience with them.


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

arkiesmoker said:


> I've dealt with Thompsons a couple of times. The first experience was pretty bad as I had ordered a sampler and they replaced about half the cigars with house brands that were really awful. The calls started shortly afterward but after I told them to stop calling me they obliged. A few years later I noticed they had Oliva V torps when they could be found nowhere else on planet earth. I ordered a box and there were no issues with them. Received them in good condition and in a reasonable time.
> 
> While I don't exactly look to them first (or fourth, or fifth) when making online purchases, they seem to have cleaned up their act a bit. At least they did in my experience with them.


I'm officially avoiding Thompson's like the plague...thx to you and Johnnie. I refuse to go down either of those experiences...so far cbid and CI have been great to deal with IMO. I'll stick with em...


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah sorry for my rant. I still have a very bitter outlook. I can forgive but I find it hard to forget.


----------



## mtnbkr028 (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't blame you one bit for that Johnnie. I would never shop there again if that happened to me. Luckily I had no phone calls and my orders were decent. However, that wasn't the direction I was trying to head in lol. I was trying to get more information on their auction portion. Since its similar to cbid and other auction sites, has anyone had issues with this portion? I've found some decent deals and they all arrived like mentioned.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

way to get it all out there Johnnie, hope ya feel better. I've heard nothing but bad about Thompson and I'm scared to even visit their site lest they track my ip and somehow infiltrate my life!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

birdiemc said:


> way to get it all out there Johnnie, hope ya feel better. I've heard nothing but bad about Thompson and I'm scared to even visit their site lest they track my ip and somehow infiltrate my life!


Same here!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I have a question about this site and if anyone possibly knows the answer to the fix please let me know.
Ok so when I am at home and I search something on here I get a list of previous completed auctions. Now I just used the site at work and when I searched there it gave me the list, it also gave me a graph, and gave me worst price, bad price, poor price, average price, good price, great price, best price. This was so helpful but I can't get it to do that at home. Hell nothing is different, that I can see.


FWTX said:


> .
> this is the man! - Cbid Completed Auctions
> I use this site in conjuction with cbid - saves a ton of time and pretty much tells you what anything is going to cost


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Ok nevermind I figured it out, and hopefully this helps some other people out because I was copying everything and averaging it out in an Excel spreadsheet. I don't get all the data using Internet Explorer 9 but using Firefox all the extra data shows up. SO use Firefox when using this site.


atllogix said:


> I have a question about this site and if anyone possibly knows the answer to the fix please let me know.
> Ok so when I am at home and I search something on here I get a list of previous completed auctions. Now I just used the site at work and when I searched there it gave me the list, it also gave me a graph, and gave me worst price, bad price, poor price, average price, good price, great price, best price. This was so helpful but I can't get it to do that at home. Hell nothing is different, that I can see.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

bump for a very helpful post.

I've learned a few things and have been using CI and Cbid a lot. This thread provided a lot of info I was searching for.

Thanks.

John


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

+1 thanks for all the good info!


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

This is some gooood info. being entirely new to this scene i just keep learning and learning everyday...Jonnie probably saved me some hassle not dealing with Thompson, and Whoever first posted that cbid price site will save me money...and pretty much puff in general is just too legit.

but i do have a question about one of these sites, and any other applicable site. they do mention you must be 21, i have about ~5 months until then. would it be a problem ordering from the site w/o actually being 21? i mean until recently a child who had a CC and internet acces could order vodka from ebay without any proof of age.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

The advice here is rock solid.

I use Cbid for certain brands that I know I can get real cheap--they are good cigars, but for whatever reason aren't popular or aren't moving or whatever.

But they are my main source for Torano, 5 Vegas Miami, Pinar Del Rio, and Oliveros--I love Oliveros, especially the King Havano--criminally underrated line of smokes IMO. 

I almost never go for popular or big name brands because I know people will overbid and jack up the prices.

Just set your price and walk away.

I have a simple $1, $2, $3 rule. I almost never pay more than $3 a stick.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I've gotten cigars off Cigar bid at 2/3 less than what you'd pay at cigars International. Some great deals


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

I must agree great info here. I have the shipping set to once a week. I usually buy a box, and then load up on singles and five packs before Thursday hits.

And right now I am loving these San Lotano Maduros and Don Pepin CC's on free fall!!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

bump


FWTX said:


> Last I checked CHIMP is no longer maintained - hasn't been since 2009.
> this is the man! - Cbid Completed Auctions


How exactly does this site get its data? I've been going thru my winning bids and don't see them on here. I took notice to it when I looked up one of my bids on Quesada Alvaros for way cheap but the best price on the site doesn't match. Then this got me thinking on who exactly runs this site.


----------

